# Kayak Racing



## Anderson222 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi guys what is your favorite racing game in water do you have any experience with Kayak racing in water i am a Kayak rider and racing in the deep ocean waves with double padle of Kayak in dabgerous zone and it was amazing and memorable moment for my life while i jumped from a big water wave during Kayak riding in deep ocean anyways whats your thoughts


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Racing other sailboats. Even if they don't know they are racing. More fun if they do.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I like pizza.


----------



## sailwatcher (Nov 29, 2010)

Anderson222 said:


> Hi guys what is your favorite racing game in water do you have any experience with Kayak racing in water i am a Kayak rider and racing in the deep ocean waves with double padle of Kayak in dabgerous zone and it was amazing and memorable moment for my life while i jumped from a big water wave during Kayak riding in deep ocean anyways whats your thoughts


Lay off the Red Bull, brah.


----------



## Dubbinchris (Aug 25, 2010)

Kayak riding??


----------

